
SMOKE SCREEN Big Vape Is Copying Big Tobacco’s Playbook - neaden
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/16/16658358/vape-lobby-vaping-health-risks-nicotine-big-tobacco-marketing
======
JoshMnem
Be careful:

> After comparing genetic information swabbed from the noses of smokers,
> vapers, and non-users of both, researchers found that smoking suppresses the
> activity of 53 genes involved in the immune system. Vaping also suppressed
> those 53 immune genes—along with 305 others.

and:

> This flavor has been found in some e-cig flavorings, but it's known to cause
> bronchiolitis obliterans, a severe disease caused by scar tissue and
> inflammation built up deep in the lungs. The link was discovered years ago
> in food manufacturing, particularly microwave popcorn factory employees who
> developed “popcorn worker’s lung.”

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/e-cigs-shut-down-
hun...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/e-cigs-shut-down-hundreds-of-
immune-system-genes-regular-cigs-dont/)

